# bow light question



## jigman29 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am in the process of rigging up my boat and was wondering with all the lighting on the front where do yall put your bow light so it can be seen?Even though the boat has tons of lights I don't want to get a ticket for it not being seen.


----------



## markland (Jan 12, 2015)

As long as it is visible from the front and on each side it is legal whether you have your fishing lights on or not, however it is illegal to ride around with your fishing lights on at many lakes and you could get stopped or ticketed for it, so get ya some off road spot spotlights to use when running and should be good.


----------

